# Most preachy type?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Which type is most likely to feel extremely passionate about large scale social issues like mysoginy, discrimination, women in 3rd world countries, religion etc. and go on nonstop rants about it while posting a million articles on their Facebook pages?

I understand they serve their purpose, otherwise nothing good would get done in this world, but I can't help but be annoyed by people who are overly preachy. I just can't relate to that passion for issues that don't affect my day-to-day life directly...Like who cares if theres a billboard in the middle of the city with a picture of jesus on it. 

Is it a Fe-dom thing?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Extroverted Feeling is an evaluation process. I guess a feeling type would be more likely to do it, but I don't see why a Fi type wouldn't just go on a tirade about something they considered to be important.

Please stop making these kinds of threads, they are pointless.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Why are you annoyed that people care about stuff that doesn't affect them? I can see why you wouldn't care, but why do you care so much that others are capable of empathizing?

And why are you trying to pin it down to one type? So you can hold a judgment?

Both Fi and Fe types are capable of this, and I don't see it as a negative thing, as long as they/we also _act_ on our beliefs.

If you wanna not give a fuck, you can. If we wanna be passionate about something, we can.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

More of an Fi/Fe thing. I would lean towards Fe dom/aux users since they would be inclined to actually convey their feelings, especially those that affect them very strongly.


----------



## TheLizzyB40 (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree that it is very annoying to go on FB and see post after post about politics and stuff like that. It irritates me to no end. I am on there to connect with friends - not be preached at about politics or religion. It is offensive to me.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

My ISFJ mother is preachy, but I think it can be found in a lot of Fe-dom people.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I would argue Te-doms having a tendency to be preachy too albiet in a very different way. With Te-doms it is more the 'because the person doesn't think the way I do, he's an idiot,' kind of rationale going on. People like Rush Limbaugh, Ed Schulz, Bill O'Reilly or Rick Santelli's famous rant come to mind (in fact a lot of the opinions of people in the legal, military, and business world take on this character - listen to Dave Ramsey or Suze Orman scold someone's poor finances). Because Te is often so oriented around life-as-formula, methodological, sticking to the rules, or doing 'what makes the most sense' (as the person sees it), I think there is a tendency for some Te-doms to come off as a bit sanctimonious -- "If you had just saved up a little more you wouldn't have these financial problems," which is sort of an inferior-Fi way of saying "my way of thinking and operating is superior to yours." Obviously this isn't restricted to Te-doms (Introverted Thinkers sometimes fall victim to this in their own ways) but I think its most noticeable in Extraverted Thinking types as even Jung pointed out in Psychological Types.


> Jung on Extraverted Thinkers:
> 
> All is right that corresponds with this formula; all is wrong that contradicts it; and everything that is neutral to it is purely accidental. Because this formula seems to correspond with the meaning of the world, it also becomes a world-law whose realization must be achieved at all times and seasons, both individually and collectively. Just as the extraverted thinking type subordinates himself to his formula, so, for its own good, must his entourage also obey it, since the man who refuses to obey is wrong—he is resisting the world-law, and is, therefore, unreasonable, immoral, and without a conscience. His moral code forbids him to tolerate exceptions; his ideal must, under all circumstances, be realized; for in his eyes it is the purest conceivable formulation of objective reality, and, therefore, must also be generally valid truth, quite indispensable for the salvation of man. This is not from any great love for his neighbour, but from a higher standpoint of justice and truth. Everything in his own nature that appears to invalidate this formula is mere imperfection, an accidental misfire, something to be eliminated on the next occasion, or, in the event of further failure, then clearly a sickness.
> 
> If the formula is wide enough, it may play a very useful rôle in social life, with a reformer or a ventilator of public wrongs or a purifier of the public conscience, or as the propagator of important innovations. But the more rigid the formula, the more, does he develop into a grumbler, a crafty reasoner, and a self-righteous critic, who would like to impress both himself and others into one schema.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Suze Orman's a Te dom? LOL, I was hilariously off on her type (I used to think she was an Se dom from celebrity typing websites). I used to think Ed Schultz was an Fe dom at one point also, which is even weirder yet now that I'm getting better at this stuff, LOL.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I do know some Te doms with that kind of rationale (frankly, I don't think they're doing it on purpose, some of them just genuinely have trouble giving others a chance - it kills them inside when the people they admire most don't live up to their expectations - probably a result of inferior feeling, all-or-nothing ideals).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Actually, I find Fe types rarely preachy (often, ISFJs might come off as more preachy when exercising inferior intuition, where they try to summarize the underlying significance of something and kind of end up turning it into some kind of cliche + the emotion loaded in the inferior) - preachy inferior intuition makes me want to run from the room - it's soooo bad.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I've seen inferior Fe types get preachy as well, usually when someone with promise screws up, then they'll start ranting about how RIDICULOUS and illogical what they did was (and look like they're getting emotional), although unlike Te types, they don't dogmatically offer solutions or give the other person any objective sense of what they did wrong - instead, it turns into this personal questioning of the other person's intelligence - sort of the "How did you not realize how stupid what you did was? How can you do this?"


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Which type is most likely to feel extremely passionate about large scale social issues like mysoginy, discrimination, women in 3rd world countries, religion etc. and go on nonstop rants about it while posting a million articles on their Facebook pages?
> 
> I understand they serve their purpose, otherwise nothing good would get done in this world, but I can't help but be annoyed by people who are overly preachy. I just can't relate to that passion for issues that don't affect my day-to-day life directly...Like who cares if theres a billboard in the middle of the city with a picture of jesus on it.
> 
> Is it a Fe-dom thing?


I respect you for being blunt. I could go both ways on this since I'm a Christian, but I'll agree with you. Mainly because preachy Christians are ususally preaching the wrong thing, and any online political activist is annoying.



PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Extroverted Feeling is an evaluation process. I guess a feeling type would be more likely to do it, but I don't see why a Fi type wouldn't just go on a tirade about something they considered to be important.
> 
> Please stop making these kinds of threads, they are pointless.


It's not pointless; if someone's interested, they should ask. It's called curiosity and sharing knowledge. Like learning about what type you are.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I've seen inferior Fe types get preachy as well, usually when someone with promise screws up, then they'll start ranting about how RIDICULOUS and illogical what they did was (and look like they're getting emotional)


It's kinda scary how dead-on you are here. My INTP friend... :laughing:


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> Why are you annoyed that people care about stuff that doesn't affect them? I can see why you wouldn't care, but why do you care so much that others are capable of empathizing?
> 
> And why are you trying to pin it down to one type? So you can hold a judgment?
> 
> ...


He isn't annoyed that you care, he's annoyed that you spew rants everywhere you can and shove it down people's throats. But I applaud you for giving an example of how your type can be preachy.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Cassieopeia said:


> It's kinda scary how dead-on you are here. My INTP friend... :laughing:


LOL. That, in my case, would be my sister. In her case, it was often after-school rants about the ridiculous points people made. My ISTP guitar instructor was like that as well - literally couldn't fathom some of the mistakes I made - usually he was super laid-back, so when this happened, it was this almost comical out-of-the-blue response.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> He isn't annoyed that you care, he's annoyed that you spew rants everywhere you can and shove it down people's throats. But I applaud you for giving an example of how your type can be preachy.


Um, I make posts about the beliefs I'm passionate about, but I definitely don't shove it down people's throats. I don't talk about it with people unless they bring it up. I just make _my own _posts. In fact, I get pissed when people shove their beliefs down my throat, so I don't do that. Thanks for assuming though


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> LOL. That, in my case, would be my sister. In her case, it was often after-school rants about the ridiculous points people made. My ISTP guitar instructor was like that as well - literally couldn't fathom some of the mistakes I made - usually he was super laid-back, so when this happened, it was this almost comical out-of-the-blue response.


Haha xD my friend is usually very calm, but he has extremely high standards for himself and everyone else, so when I fuck up without even knowing it, he _freaks out_. Exactly what you said, he talks about how illogical it is, but there's a lot of emotion behind his words, so I feel like I'm walking on egg shells. It happens. I have my flaws as well fo' sho'. Lol


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

@JungyesMBTIno
I actually don't know that she's a Te-dom but to me she comes off very much that way.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

My ENTP grandfather is the most preachy guy i have ever known or even met.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> Um, I make posts about the beliefs I'm passionate about, but I definitely don't shove it down people's throats. I don't talk about it with people unless they bring it up. I just make _my own _posts. In fact, I get ****** when people shove their beliefs down my throat, so I don't do that. Thanks for assuming though.


Too clarify and hopefully remove a perceived slight, I meant "you" as in the general group of people who are preachy. And you did identify yourself with them. And as a half apology, I felt grumpy.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

I know a Te dom who is very preachy about his beliefs. Meanwhile, he'll complain how religious people preach too much, but he'll do the exact same thing and belittle them.

I'm a Fi dom, but I don't go around preaching my beliefs to people. In fact, I don't think it's right for me to do that. I would only "share" my values and beliefs with someone who was willing to listen - without trying to convert them to my ways. I only share if someone asks.

All types are capable of being preachy. It's not a Fi or Fe dom thing. I've seen my fair share of Ti and Te doms preach just as aggressively. It's a human thing.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

My ISTP Dad does that all the time. ISTP have Fe as an inferior function.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Too clarify and hopefully remove a perceived slight, I meant "you" as in the general group of people who are preachy. And you did identify yourself with them. And as a half apology, I felt grumpy.


Well, I'm the type of person who feels very passionate about things, but because I don't feel right expressing it to individual people (_because I feel it's rude _unless we're close), I just post about it on my own accounts. Some people are annoyed by it; some say it's inspiring/enlightening. I don't care if anyone else takes up my beliefs (although I am happy when people have the same ideals as I do, who isn't?). I only wanna express myself.

However, I do get confrontational when people are blatantly discriminatory/prejudiced/cruel. That could be considered preachy, but I really don't care.

In this, I don't mean to be overly defensive--I just want people to see our (the "preachy" people's) side.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> In this, I don't mean to be overly defensive--I just want people to see our (the "preachy" people's) side.


Fair enough; you deserve a visible side.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> @_JungyesMBTIno_
> I actually don't know that she's a Te-dom but to me she comes off very much that way.


I thought she was an Se dom because she's really quick to respond to everything happening around her - then again, maybe a Te formula might help in this as well.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

You know with a lot of Se/Te types I'm really starting to think Jung was right in thinking they might likely be Se-Te or Te-Se and not Se-Ti or Te-Si because I've noticed a number of people who seem to be both strong in Se and Te but are sort of clearly not ESFPs or ENTJs. They just sort of come across as uber-realists or very empirical with that heavy Te overtone going on. A lot of athletes and sports figures seem to have that going on as well.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

INTJs tbh


Te+ Fi--- I AM RIGHT LET ME TELL YOU


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Extroverted Feeling is an evaluation process. I guess a feeling type would be more likely to do it, but I don't see why a Fi type wouldn't just go on a tirade about something they considered to be important.
> 
> Please stop making these kinds of threads, they are pointless.


I mean I have some strong views on issues that directly affect me like the nature of youth culture, drugs, peer pressure etc. but not necessarily things ive never personally seen or experienced.


----------



## iCastPizza (Feb 3, 2011)

While I tend to have rather strong opinions about the topics you mentioned, I usually keep them to myself unless somebody asks me about it. I don't like preaching; it's not like anybody would want me to rant about discrimination constantly. The only reason I would be preaching is when I would be ready to do something about it at the same time. Preaching without taking any action doesn't help anyone, imo. 

This coming from a Fe-dom, I guess.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> You know with a lot of Se/Te types I'm really starting to think Jung was right in thinking they might likely be Se-Te or Te-Se and not Se-Ti or Te-Si because I've noticed a number of people who seem to be both strong in Se and Te but are sort of clearly not ESFPs or ENTJs. They just sort of come across as uber-realists or very empirical with that heavy Te overtone going on. A lot of athletes and sports figures seem to have that going on as well.


That's interesting. The more I come to think about it, Orman does kind of have her own thing going on in the feeling department as well (not really the kind of feeling mode that seems to be related to some particular objective - more of a "self-made," idiosyncratic kind that usually doesn't define Fe types - I dunno, I don't think I've ever known Fe types to be the kind of people who try to stand out due to their feeling for the sake of it without regards to the social atmosphere, no matter what the position of it (if highly Fe to begin with) - inferior Fe types might by accident, but that's another story).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

A lot of Fe types are actually "preachy" in a good way imo (like they are good at making it endearing or just have well-evaluated timing and usually, due to the nature of good feeling, don't come off as predictable), although really, I don't find them that preachy in general (I think a certain variety of Te doms everyone's probably encountered before are more "talky" and on a soapbox).


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

LiquidLight said:


> You know with a lot of Se/Te types I'm really starting to think Jung was right in thinking they might likely be Se-Te or Te-Se and not Se-Ti or Te-Si because I've noticed a number of people who seem to be both strong in Se and Te but are sort of clearly not ESFPs or ENTJs. They just sort of come across as uber-realists or very empirical with that heavy Te overtone going on. A lot of athletes and sports figures seem to have that going on as well.


you mean in having a semi-conscious aux. that favored the natural attitude, or that the dominant orientation itself caused the aux. to "bend to its will" through use and the transition of making it "more conscious"? 

it would kind of raise the question of why a person's favored aux. (if there was one) would seek the opposite attitude, or what would cause an aux. to take a direction--any direction--in the first place (personal [to the individual] development?)?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fe doms in speech, Fi doms in writing? 

I am much preachier in writing than I am in person; in person I have to be provoked or have just cause. In writing I feel free to be an unchained crusader. 

I think it's because I know people can choose to read my words or dismiss them, it's not like I'm actually preaching at them. Also, I don't want to be THAT involved with people, so it's a way of expressing my ethics without getting too directly involved with any kind of Fe or Te related tasks. 

I see T types get preachy on-line, though, about whatever is dear to them sometimes, one of the pet T-type "causes" seems to be evangelical atheism.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I see T types get preachy on-line, though, about whatever is dear to them sometimes, one of the pet T-type "causes" seems to be evangelical atheism.


Can I not be associated with atheists? Just cause, you know, I'm a Christian.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> You know with a lot of Se/Te types I'm really starting to think Jung was right in thinking they might likely be Se-Te or Te-Se and not Se-Ti or Te-Si because I've noticed a number of people who seem to be both strong in Se and Te but are sort of clearly not ESFPs or ENTJs. They just sort of come across as uber-realists or very empirical with that heavy Te overtone going on. A lot of athletes and sports figures seem to have that going on as well.


I've become more and more snotty about being empirical as I've gotten older, and I sometimes self-mock myself on-line because of it. 

I was not like this when I was 16 or 20 years old though, and I used to get very upset or feel inferior when Te types did it to me in person, when they'd be like "hey this is how it is" (or how they see it). 

I think the bias of Se/Te is feeling like you see things _as they are. _

Everyone gets snotty about something, though, whatever it is that their thing is, unless they have low self-worth. 

What's funny is that in person, overall, I'm pretty considerate, accommodating, and keep to myself unless provoked, in a group of trusted friends or one-on-one, or in writing.

Writing happens to be one of my hobbies/talents, so it makes me seem especially opinionated or expressive in writing. It's just my medium of expression, and I've never felt like I've collectively thought something important enough to write a book about; it's more like I like to express myself on-line in a more personal way, it's how I try to "reach people" or challenge their opinions; one on one. 

I don't know that it does any good but I'm going to keep doing it until I get bored and decide another method is better.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Can I not be associated with atheists? Just cause, you know, I'm a Christian.


I don't care who you are, no one directly singled you out. There are just a number of T types on line who are evangelical atheists. That doesn't mean all T types are atheists.

And since you took that personally and don't want to be boxed in, I'm actually thinking you're an Fi type rather than Ti type; not because you're a Christian, but because you actually responded to my post in the ridiculous way you did.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I would also think an Fe or Te dom would be the most preachy. Fe would probably be the most passionate preachy person, and Te would probably be the most stubborn preachy person.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I don't care who you are, no one directly singled you out. There are just a number of T types on line who are evangelical atheists. That doesn't mean all T types are atheists.
> 
> And since you took that personally and don't want to be boxed in, I'm actually thinking you're an Fi type rather than Ti type; not because you're a Christian, but because you actually responded to my post in the ridiculous way you did.


Sorry, I try to talk to Feeling types in their language. A more ridiculous response is to make an assumption about someone out of one sentence. And my response was mostly in jest. If I feel like being serious I'll correct people who actually think all T types are atheists. Yes, those people exist.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Sorry, I try to talk to Feeling types in their language. A more ridiculous response is to make an assumption about someone out of one sentence. And my response was mostly in jest. If I feel like being serious I'll correct people who actually think all T types are atheists. Yes, those people exist.


Yeah, like you made an assumption out of me in one sentence, hypocrite? You presumed I was saying something I wasn't. And the rational, objective response would be "statistically speaking xyz number of thinkers are actually practicing members of religion" not some pouty "hey don't lump me in with atheists *frowny face*" ....

My grandfather was an ISTJ Christian, and I think C.S. Lewis was a very famous INTP Christian. Of course lots of thinkers are Christians, but a lot of people who self-identify on the Intertardz as Ts are evangelical atheists who keep deriding all religion and spirituality as "illogical" or "non-scientific." 

Don't act like you don't know who those people are and don't see them on-line everywherez.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLizzyB40 said:


> I agree that it is very annoying to go on FB and see post after post about politics and stuff like that. It irritates me to no end. I am on there to connect with friends - not be preached at about politics or religion. It is offensive to me.


Yes, but facebook isn't designed specifically for you. However, there are things called "filters." There's also the "unfriending" option. 

Some people use facebook to network, others to pick up hot dates, still others to post pics of their kids and families, and then people who like to use it as a political platform as well as anything else.

I honestly HATE posting personal stuff on facebook, I'd much rather do it on a personality forum that is conversational, with longer posts and threads, and I have a semblance of vague pseudo-anonymity. 

As far as I'm concerned, facebook was made for cute cat pictures, music videos I like, and preaching at people, as well as privately messaging my long-distance family members and friends. I don't want to bore you with status after status about my nervous breakdown or the guy I'm sleeping with. 

I read something here on this web site that makes me wonder if people with a strong so instinct in enneagram are more highly concerned with politics and/or religion. Especially 6s with a so dom or aux instinct.

As an ENFP, the stereotype would be that you are an advocate, but from what you're saying here, it sounds to me like you're offended by people who use the Internet as an opinion and debate platform. 

So it's probably a combination of factors, including enneagram.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Yeah, like you made an assumption out of me in one sentence, hypocrite? You presumed I was saying something I wasn't. And the rational, objective response would be "statistically speaking xyz number of thinkers are actually practicing members of religion" not some pouty "hey don't lump me in with atheists *frowny face*" ....


No, I made no assumptions. What did I assume? I did make a post in jest. I mean come on, that was so stupidly whiny (as you've repeatedly pointed out) it couldn't be real.

"My grandfather was an ISTJ Christian, and I think C.S. Lewis was a very famous INTP Christian."

I didn't know C.S. Lewis was an INTP. Interesting. Thank you for telling me that, I'll have to look into it.

"Of course lots of thinkers are Christians, but a lot of people who self-identify on the Intertardz as Ts are evangelical atheists who keep deriding all religion and spirituality as "illogical" or "non-scientific." Don't act like you don't know who those people are and don't see them on-line everywherez."

Trust me, I notice them. They get real responses, not jokes like I gave you.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> No, I made no assumptions. What did I assume? I did make a post in jest. I mean come on, that was so stupidly whiny (as you've repeatedly pointed out) it couldn't be real.
> 
> "My grandfather was an ISTJ Christian, and I think C.S. Lewis was a very famous INTP Christian."
> 
> ...


We are in a thread called which type is the most preachy. Therefore, before entering said thread, you know people are going to be here speculating on types who are preachy and in what way; I threw in that T types can be preachy, and before T-biased people could ask "how? why?" I gave a common example.

And then you come along and appear to be butthurt that I'm catgorizing people loosely in a thread about categorizing people. 

You know, your joke didn't really come across to me at all as a joke, but the only place I know you is from this thread, where you seem pretty serious about saying ISFJs are preachy and so forth, and it's funny to me that you'd be so passionate about saying ONE PARTICULAR TYPE is so preachy, but didn't like my generalization that when thinkers are preachy, they're often preachy about atheism being more "logical" than any kind of spiritual beliefs. 

I understand saying "All Ts are not this way" because I say things like "All Ss are not this way, all Fs are not this way" but you're like "hey don't lump *me* in..." like it was a personal attack, and it wasn't. 

You assumed I was saying all Ts are atheists or you wouldn't even have responded the that I did. You assumed that I believe all Ts are atheists.

You assumed or your response would not have been as it was. 

I also see a lot of Ts preaching other things, but that's the primary thing I see self-typed Ts preaching about.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> Why are you annoyed that people care about stuff that doesn't affect them? I can see why you wouldn't care, but why do you care so much that others are capable of empathizing?
> 
> And why are you trying to pin it down to one type? So you can hold a judgment?
> 
> ...


I guess we got our answer. The INFJ. lol I'm kidding don't get mad.

I understand where @cudibloop is coming from. There's a difference between being PREACHY (where all the person does is nag nag nag) and being an ACTIVIST where the person not only preaches but ALSO ACTS UPON IT. 

Preachy types come across as WHINERS. NOBODY likes a whiner. Seriously.

My mom is very preachy. I would assume she's an ESFJ or ISFJ. But she definitely has the Fe thing going on and she likes to keep hammering it on me about "what the right thing to do". It can get quite redundant and is a bit insulting because as a person with morals I do not need for someone to tell me what "the right thing to do" is.


----------



## SimpleSauropod (Aug 15, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> I guess we got our answer. The INFJ. lol I'm kidding don't get mad.
> 
> I understand where @_cudibloop_ is coming from. There's a difference between being PREACHY (where all the person does is nag nag nag) and being an ACTIVIST where the person not only preaches but ALSO ACTS UPON IT.
> 
> ...


Eh, I can't relate about telling people about the "the right thing to do" concerning morals or beliefs and I'm an ISFJ. As long as you're not hurting anyone or annoying me, I really don't care. 

Now if you're talking about not full-filling responsibilities, respecting my boundaries or personal space, and/or promises that I can be *very* whiny/preachy about.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> We are in a thread called which type is the most preachy. Therefore, before entering said thread, you know people are going to be here speculating on types who are preachy and in what way; I threw in that T types can be preachy, and before T-biased people could ask "how? why?" I gave a common example.
> 
> And then you come along and appear to be butthurt that I'm catgorizing people loosely in a thread about categorizing people.
> 
> ...


I don't think I ever narrowed in on ISFJs. I had a short debate with one that ended with us understanding each other (I think), if that's what you're referring to. In fact, I'd say "preachiness" is more based on experiences. E types would probably be more likely to do it IRL, though. 

And seriously, is your misunderstanding of my joke my fault? Like you said, the thread has "preachy" in the title. So would it really take me that long to start whining if such was my intent?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> I guess we got our answer. The INFJ. lol I'm kidding don't get mad.
> 
> I understand where @_cudibloop_ is coming from. There's a difference between being PREACHY (where all the person does is nag nag nag) and being an ACTIVIST where the person not only preaches but ALSO ACTS UPON IT.
> 
> ...


I have this experience with ESFJs as well; my sister likes to prompt people on the "best" way to behave, and she does it subtly as a 9w8, and it still gets on my nerves, because she's all like "let's have a chat about the way you express yourself" and that annoys me. My sister is relatively healthy though, and even though she gets on my nerves sometimes, she's not so bad.

Not like another ESFJ I know who is a pretty unhealthy 3w2; she tells people how they should feel, it creeps me the fuck out. 

I think a lot of types of people can be preachy in different ways about different things. I guess that's why I was getting at with me "T atheist" example; Ts may not all be atheists, but when they get preachy, they're preaching the supremacy of pure logic or some such.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> I don't think I ever narrowed in on ISFJs. I had a short debate with one that ended with us understanding each other (I think), if that's what you're referring to. In fact, I'd say "preachiness" is more based on experiences. E types would probably be more likely to do it IRL, though.
> 
> And seriously, is your misunderstanding of my joke my fault? Like you said, the thread has "preachy" in the title. So would it really take me that long to start whining if such was my intent?


You're really going on about this. You're forever branded in my mind as an ENFP.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't mean to generalize, but this would go to ESFJ....still love em though:wink:...


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> You're really going on about this. You're forever branded in my mind as an ENFP.


Okay. I just have an obsession with clarifying misunderstandings. You're actual opinion of me is irrelevant. Enjoy your night. Or day if you're on the other side of the world.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Okay. I just have an obsession with clarifying misunderstandings. You're actual opinion of me is irrelevant. Enjoy your night. Or day if you're on the other side of the world.


Well your entire approach is "me? why me? what about me? how is this my fault?" This is a very Feeling driven conversation for a Thinker to have with a stranger. Ts do have these feeling-driven conversations but I find it is most often with people they know well, or on a particular topic close to their own ethics, for example. You just want to have a big ole relational feeling chat with me about yourself, and I'm not especially interested, because it's fraught with this overarching implication that someone has to be "guilty" or something, and you're utterly ignoring all of my logical clarifications and on-topic explanations. 

Overall you impress me as an Fi type, because of your preference of the WAY you're approaching this conversation (the first conversation you've ever had with me...), and I do not dismiss your self-typing of being an Ne dom, because I don't know you well enough to argue about that, so I assume you know what your dom function is.

My experience of ENTPs is that they will argue to the death, but it isn't about stuff like this unless we have a past together or something, and it becomes more personal for them through association.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Well your entire approach is "me? why me? what about me? how is this my fault?" This is a very Feeling driven conversation for a Thinker to have with a stranger. Ts do have these feeling-driven conversations but I find it is most often with people they know well, or on a particular topic close to their own ethics, for example. You just want to have a big ole relational feeling chat with me about yourself, and I'm not especially interested, because it's fraught with this overarching implication that someone has to be "guilty" or something, and you're utterly ignoring all of my logical clarifications and on-topic explanations.
> 
> Overall you impress me as an Fi type, because of your preference of the WAY you're approaching this conversation (the first conversation you've ever had with me...), and I do not dismiss your self-typing of being an Ne dom, because I don't know you well enough to argue about that, so I assume you know what your dom function is.
> 
> My experience of ENTPs is that they will argue to the death, but it isn't about stuff like this unless we have a past together or something, and it becomes more personal for them through association.


Okie dokie, you didn't like my attempt to end this discussion. I value my ability to communicate, and it has failed me in talking to you. I was trying to determine if the error is in my writing or your reading; hence the "how is this my fault". I am fairly sure of my type, but if I later turn a corner and am an ENFP, I'll gladly inform you. No sarcasm. In fact, I would like to continue talking to you about the Fi/Ti preference, but maybe in a PM and not on this thread?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Okie dokie, you didn't like my attempt to end this discussion. I value my ability to communicate, and it has failed me in talking to you. I was trying to determine if the error is in my writing or your reading; hence the "how is this my fault". I am fairly sure of my type, but if I later turn a corner and am an ENFP, I'll gladly inform you. No sarcasm. In fact, I would like to continue talking to you about the Fi/Ti preference, but maybe in a PM and not on this thread?


NO. I do not wish to continue the conversation in this vein. I definitely don't want to take it to PM because you're completely off topic. No one is guilty. WTF. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> I guess we got our answer. The INFJ. lol I'm kidding don't get mad.


i b isfj dawg don't get it twisted  *preachy preach preach*


----------



## TheLizzyB40 (Nov 6, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Yes, but facebook isn't designed specifically for you. However, there are things called "filters." There's also the "unfriending" option.
> 
> Some people use facebook to network, others to pick up hot dates, still others to post pics of their kids and families, and then people who like to use it as a political platform as well as anything else.
> 
> ...


Don't put words in my mouth. The Internet and Facebook are not the same. I have no problem with people using the internet. I do have a serious problem with friends trying to influence me. My politics and religion are personal. Plus that, I value people more than ideology and I refuse to do that to my loved ones. I have friends of all persuasions - Christian and atheist, straight and gay. I would be horrified if I offended someone. My family has been torn apart by people who put politics and religion above relationships. That's why it's such a hot button for me. I am advocating - advocating for loving people no matter what they believe.

Most of my family lives hours away - some of them thousands of miles away. We keep in touch on FB. Plus I clown around with my co-workers. LOL Overall, we all try to keep it light unless there's something big going on. When my son died, FB was amazing for the support and love from family and friends.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

TheLizzyB40 said:


> I agree that it is very annoying to go on FB and see post after post about politics and stuff like that. It irritates me to no end. I am on there to connect with friends - not be preached at about politics or religion. It is offensive to me.


Ikr! I think it is an IxFx thing, because they're getting all offended that we are inherently annoyed by it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLizzyB40 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. The Internet and Facebook are not the same. I have no problem with people using the internet. I do have a serious problem with friends trying to influence me. My politics and religion are personal. Plus that, I value people more than ideology and I refuse to do that to my loved ones. I have friends of all persuasions - Christian and atheist, straight and gay. I would be horrified if I offended someone. My family has been torn apart by people who put politics and religion above relationships. That's why it's such a hot button for me. I am advocating - advocating for loving people no matter what they believe.
> 
> Most of my family lives hours away - some of them thousands of miles away. We keep in touch on FB. Plus I clown around with my co-workers. LOL Overall, we all try to keep it light unless there's something big going on. When my son died, FB was amazing for the support and love from family and friends.


Yeah, my family lives far away from me too. We still talk about politics on our facebook. I would NOT be horrified if I offended someone. That's nice though that you advocate loving people no matter what they believe; even if I am more political I never said I didn't love people because of what they believe. 

I still think this also may be enneagram related.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

fourtines said:


> You're really going on about this. You're forever branded in my mind as an ENFP.


Why ENFP? What's so ENFP-ish about this all that made you say this? I am serious and curious right now and I hope you can see this separately from your intense discussion with mr. ENxP

As for the type, I think it's more enneagram related: a somewhat unhealthy type 1 and an occasional super paranoid type 6


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> Why ENFP? What's so ENFP-ish about this all that made you say this? I am serious and curious right now and I hope you can see this separately from your intense discussion with mr. ENxP
> 
> As for the type, I think it's more enneagram related: a somewhat unhealthy type 1 and an occasional super paranoid type 6


It has nothing to do with specifically being ENFP but with being Fi versus Ti. I am an Fi type as well. I said ENFP because he types himself as ENTP and I am not questioning his dom function but his primary approach of judging.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

fourtines said:


> It has nothing to do with specifically being ENFP but with being Fi versus Ti. I am an Fi type as well. I said ENFP because he types himself as ENTP and I am not questioning his dom function but his primary approach of judging.


Thanks. I asked because I am still questioning my own type. I can't relate that well to the other ENFPs here. My ex was convinced that I was an ENTP (she has an ENTP fetish though) but maybe it's just because my enneagram type is rather uncommon for an ENFP. (For an ENTP as well btw)


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Thanks. I asked because I am still questioning my own type. I can't relate that well to the other ENFPs here. My ex was convinced that I was an ENTP (she has an ENTP fetish though) but maybe it's just because my enneagram type is rather uncommon for an ENFP. (For an ENTP as well btw)


If it means anything, you have the exact same tritype as my INFP best friend, same core type as well. Stacking is so/sx, I believe.

Actually, I think he's 174 but close enough.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

It's a Type 1 thing. The whole preachy preachy preaching thing and fighting for what is right and just.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> If it means anything, you have the exact same tritype as my INFP best friend, same core type as well. Stacking is so/sx, I believe.
> 
> Actually, I think he's 174 but close enough.


I am pretty sure about my enneagram. I wouldn't be surprised if I were a 174 instead of a 147 since I am pretty eccentric. It's my MBTI that confuses the hell out of me. I am absolutely a Ne-dom but my ex was pretty good with MBTI although I think she never really understood me. She typed me as an ENTP and her twin sister as well but maybe because I am verbally pretty good and I was pretty capable of riposting her somewhat awkward and slightly whimsical attempts of seduction. (You just had to see it for yourself, I can't explain this)

But thanks for you reply


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> It's a Type 1 thing. The whole preachy preachy preaching thing and fighting for what is right and just.


Yes, I thought it was more Enneagram related as well. INFP Kierkegaard type 1 is the perfect example of course.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> i b isfj dawg don't get it twisted  *preachy preach preach*


Hey check yo self before you wreck yo self


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Hey check yo self before you wreck yo self


And this coming from a guy wearing a Peter Pan costume... *shakes head*


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> And this coming from a guy wearing a Peter Pan costume... *shakes head*


That ain't me son lol


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> It's a Type 1 thing. The whole preachy preachy preaching thing and fighting for what is right and just.


Yes, my best friend is a 1, and he preaches a lot more than I do (he preaches at me when I make "offensive" jokes even though we have the same ideals), and the thing that sucks is he doesn't act on anything in real life, and it makes me mad... haha. I still love 'im though.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

*Alex Jones*


----------

